# Fav sticky



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Been reading through some of the stuff here again. Yes, that bored! 
What glues for home papers ( not so much heavy vinyl) do you guys prefer?
Particularly after reading about clears staining and blushing some papers- what works the most universally?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Been reading through some of the stuff here again. Yes, that bored!
> What glues for home papers ( not so much heavy vinyl) do you guys prefer?
> Particularly after reading about clears staining and blushing some papers- what works the most universally?


He Said GLUES!!!!!!:no:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The PASTE I prefer for almost anything would be Dynamite 234.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> He Said GLUES!!!!!!:no:


thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Paste Natzis... :notworthy: lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I like Roman Professional 880 for blankstock liner, paper backed vinyls, acrylic coated paper, heavily inked pulps, and other good that have no chance of blushing or staining. 

Watered down 880 for pre-pasteds.

I use Roman 838 for more sensitive papers, textiles, and non-wovens. If you can find Golden Harvest GH-34, I will say that is the safest of the pre-mixes for not staining. However, it has a very short open time. It is wonderful for dry hanging non-wovens. 

I still turn to wheat (from my friend Bob Kelly at http://www.paper-hangings.com/) for some goods.

If you like clay, the word on the street is Dynamite 111 is the best. I do not use clay, although I just used Roman Strippable (774) and did not like it. 

NOW, PWG, loves his 234. That's great ...... for him. I tried it for about a year and never felt comfortable with it. 

Point is - use what you like. Give then all an honest try and pick the ones that work best for you considering the material. 

I do not believe one universal paste fits all. Sorry.


----------

